# Seen My First Peta Billboard !



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

PETA makes an ass of itself........not to worry much about them, they are their own worst enemy! It is really stupid to go after fishing which is something a family, kids, anyone can do. They'll alienate people with that ad. HSUS is the one to be concerned about. Silent and sneaky.. :thumbs_do


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*PETA/ Fishing*

Bet those folks down in N.O. dont mind the fishermen, that are saveing them from the roof top's/etc.
*In there fishing boats.*


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Cat fishing sounds like fun...wonder if there is a season or creel limit?


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

PA.JAY said:


> IT had a DOG with a fishing hook in its mouth! SAYS YOU WOULD'NT DO THIS TO YOUR DOG OR CAT! SO WHY DO THIS TO FISH ! FISHING HURTS FISH!
> THEIRS EVEN A WEB SIGHT!


 I have not seen a PETA billboard yet PA.Jay. But everytime I hear the name PETA my blood gets boiling. PETA is a no good organization. There mission is to try to stop good law abiding sportsmen from enjoying the sport they love to do. :angry:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i got this huntng magazine and they were talking about peta. they showed a the cover of a peta magazine it said " your mommy kills!" because some women or men wear fur clothing, plus there was it showed a woman stabbing a rabbit with a knife.


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

We have that one in the south hills of Pittsburgh. It just shows what idiots they are. A girl tried telling my buddy that fishing hurts fish, while he was fishing. He told her to blow it out the other end.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

eric96 said:


> I have not seen a PETA billboard yet PA.Jay. But everytime I hear the name PETA my blood gets boiling. PETA is a no good organization. There mission is to try to stop good law abiding sportsmen from enjoying the sport they love to do. :angry:


Not just sportsmen.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

I forget what's on it but there is a Peta billboard as you leave Pendleton OR headed towards Hermiston. That just cracks me up.

For those who dont know Pendleton is home of the world famous Pendleton Roundup and Happy Canyon Night Show. Two world famous western heritage events where horses and cows are used extensively.


----------



## wildboar (Jul 11, 2004)

PETA *%&#&#@*!!!!!!!!! I was just at the worlds largest field trial held each year for the last 50 years in Kenton, Ohio. No **** in the water race cage, just a stuffed animal due to pressure from PETA!!!!  PETA is a joke! A really bad joke!! 

I think they also had something to do with the smack-down on drunkeness and women exposing themselves in public, ...........but I don't have any proof!


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> PETA makes an ass of itself........not to worry much about them, they are their own worst enemy! It is really stupid to go after fishing which is something a family, kids, anyone can do. They'll alienate people with that ad. HSUS is the one to be concerned about. Silent and sneaky.. :thumbs_do



Forgive my ignorance but who is HSUS?


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Humane Society of the United States...
Not to be confused with most local "humane societies, pet shelters, etc."


----------



## KozmicArcher (Sep 10, 2005)

These people are truly dangerous, as are all the anti groups. Most fanatic or extremist groups do not listen to the other side, they are programmed to only see things in a rigid onesided way. :thumbs_do 

Somebody once said that PETA really stands for People Eating Tasty Animals. That's and interesting concept.


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

If there were a PETA sign in michigan, Im sure one of the good ole boys will find a way to get it down lol Josh


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Despicable. A friend of mine works with a PETA member who OWNS A HORSE FOR EQUESTRIAN!!! Can you imagine anything more hypocritical?


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

yea. pamela anderson


----------



## needabow (Jul 23, 2005)

Most fanatic or extremist groups do not listen to the other side, they are programmed to only see things in a rigid onesided way.

Much like our president it seems


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

*Ha Ha*

PETA was just out front of my building at work deminstrating against JCrew. They had 3 half naked girls in body paint set up to look like blood laying on the ground. They had a sign saying " JCrew Fur has a Face". The lady handed me literature which gave so called "facts" about the treatment of animals used to make furs. I looked thru the pamphlett and asked her to answer some simple questions such as"if these people plan to sell these furs and they want them in the highest condition possible to bring the best price why would they ever do to them the things you are saying they are doing" (ie "they are exposed to all weather conditions and suffer from inadequate supplies, untreated disease and great distress"as the pamplet exclaimed). She didnt know what to say :wink: I then informed her that I thought that her Eco-Terrorism supporting organization was a disgrace and walked away. 
God I love those people they are so stupid it's funny!!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Well done, Jaws.



jaws said:


> PETA was just out front of my building at work deminstrating against JCrew. They had 3 half naked girls in body paint set up to look like blood laying on the ground. They had a sign saying " JCrew Fur has a Face". The lady handed me literature which gave so called "facts" about the treatment of animals used to make furs. I looked thru the pamphlett and asked her to answer some simple questions such as"if these people plan to sell these furs and they want them in the highest condition possible to bring the best price why would they ever do to them the things you are saying they are doing" (ie "they are exposed to all weather conditions and suffer from inadequate supplies, untreated disease and great distress"as the pamplet exclaimed). She didnt know what to say :wink: I then informed her that I thought that her Eco-Terrorism supporting organization was a disgrace and walked away.
> God I love those people they are so stupid it's funny!!!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

If you think that was good you should have seen her face when I showed her my tattoo...It looked kinda like this  
Heres my tat


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Should've offered to cook her dinner, lol.


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Wouldnt waste my good meat on that broad! Also I'm wearing all j-crew today


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

jaws said:



> Wouldnt waste my good meat on that broad! Also I'm wearing all j-crew today


lol- so there!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Halibuthead (Sep 10, 2005)

*PETA is a SCAM*

PETA is nothing more than a few people getting rich playing on the sympathy of bleeding hearts. A person does far more for the responsible management and care of animals by buying their hunting lic than anything PETA does. 

Fact remains we are at war!!!!


----------



## SgtBoneCrusher (Jan 29, 2005)

speaking of PETA, I think Im gonna get into trapping again this year.........any good bulk fur traders in Ga?


----------

